# I had my little princess :)! UPDATE -PICS page 2 :)



## ChescaRose

Well after my disappointing sweep I really didn't think anything was going to happen.. But I'd been getting contractions all day so at half 7 decided to time them, they where pretty random inbetween 10-15 mins lasting 30 seconds to a minute but they said when they got to unbearable to go in, so at half 12 I went into the labour ward to be told I was 2-3cm, had gas n air but made me sick like last time so had pethedine at about 10 past 2 (and actually worked this time!) Was in a world of my own for ages. At 10 past 4 the pethedine was wearing off and I decided I couldn't do anymore without an epidural, so the midwife examined me and I was only 3-4cm so round came 10 past 5 when they where fitting my epidural and I felt the sudden urge to push.. Was only pushing for about 20 minutes! She had her cord wrapped around her neck twice so was really purple but she's got most of the colour back now :)Little lady was born at 5.33am weighing 6lb7 :) after making me wait 9 days it seems she was in a hurry to get out didn't even wait for my epi to kick in lol!:haha: I'll update with pics when we are home! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Willo

Aww Congrats :D


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

congrats!! xx


----------



## happygal

Congratulations x


----------



## Nimoo

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mummyruston

Big congrats  any names yet?!? Glad you are both doing well x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Great news congrats!!!


----------



## jds2011

congrats xx


----------



## mum2b2009

congrats :)


----------



## fabs

Congratulations x


----------



## Emma1987

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing some pics of your little princess!! :flowers:


----------



## lesh07

Congrats. :) Can't wait till I am 37 weeks onwards and just waiting for my little one to arrive. xx


----------



## kosh

congratulationssssss!!!!


----------



## ange30

aww congratulations :) x


----------



## flippityflop

Congratulations hun! You did it! X


----------



## ChescaRose

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Wallflower

Congratulations & well done! :happydance:


----------



## Babyvoisey

Congratulations xxx


----------



## ChescaRose

Some pictures of my princess on her first day :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120108-01839.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 93









409107_3095010298397_1358252222_33316547_1512548694_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 92









407574_3095013578479_1358252222_33316548_1800598948_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 111


----------



## dukeblue1212

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Mandy82

Congratulations, she's beautiful:)


----------



## Mari30me

She is sooooo cute!! Congrats! :)


----------



## littlecupcake

Congratulations, she is gorgeous :)x


----------



## sadiex89x

shes gorgeous, congratulations!! xx


----------



## Nrs2772

Awe, she is beautiful!


----------



## lalitas charm

Congratulations! Well done to you!! She is beautiful :flower:


----------



## Leets

Congrats, she's lovely 

Xx


----------



## Duejan2012

aww hun shes beautiful and just perfect congrats!! hope you are feeling ok as well!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Awww she is lovely!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

*WOW she is so stunning, i love the photo off her in the moses basket aww shes such a cutie!

Well done i wish u all the best

xxxx*


----------



## QueenVic

Aww congratulations she's precious :flower:


----------



## BeachComber

CONGRATS! She is so cute!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Awww what a sweet little princess!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## BabyDash619

aww so cute and teensy!


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, she is SOOOO beautiful! She's like a little doll! Congratulations mummy :D

XxX


----------



## B l i n k

Aww she looks so cute in her little pink moses basket. :D
You must be proud. 
x


----------



## 21p1eco

well done and congratulations!


----------



## toria_vin

awww congrats :) x


----------



## sarah0108

awww congrats


----------



## angelandbump

congratulations xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats, she is a pretty lady!


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations! x


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congrats on your little princess!!! And I love the name Lacey-Mae! :cloud9:


----------



## mjsmith88

Congralations x x


----------

